# Biodegradable Packaging?



## lovethyscent (May 30, 2009)

I am looking to go away with the dan's bands and looking for something biodegradable. Anyone have ideas where I can get biodegradable shrink bands or any sites with nice papers?


----------



## DelightSociety (May 30, 2009)

Wish I could help, it's a wonderful idea.


----------



## xraygrl (May 30, 2009)

Ck out Nashville Wraps. They have a big selection of green packaging. 

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/?adword=y_nashvillewraps

Be aware though I think they have a $50 minimum. I have know a lady who uses their non bleeding tissue paper to wrap her soaps in and then she wraps with a cigar band. 

Just to give you other ideas, I have also used the brownish looking coffee filters to wrap with, and attached my cigar band over that. It's great because you can smell through it. 

I have used regular wax paper, a(lthough I don't know if that can be qualified as green) and surprisingly that can give an elegant look if done right....and you can use a heat gun and make it self sealing.....no tape needed


----------



## heartsong (May 30, 2009)

*x*

just a thought, but how about handmade "green" paper that has flower seeds imbedded right into the paper?  just tear it up, bury and water.

www.flowerseedpaper.com  is one source, or just "google" FLOWER SEED PAPER and you'll get a bunch of hits.

some of these papers are printable, too.


----------



## xraygrl (May 30, 2009)

I've seen that paper before heartsong! It's LOVELY!  I'm going to certainly bookmark for future reference TFS!

Edited becuase I thought I was in the other thread....oops


----------

